# AI 4 MVP so far or what?



## Sir Magic (Jul 14, 2003)

C'mon you have to agree AI for MVP


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Without a doubt AI or Baron, I say Baron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Right now its between Baron and AI. But it's a long season. Much to early to tell. I'd really like to see AI and Big Dog on the floor more for the sixers this year. I think that will make AI even better.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

right now id go for either ai or baron but by the end of the year i think duncan, shaq or kg will be the front runner


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

AI so far for me. Wow is all I have to say about Iverson's game today. 50 pts, 6 ast, 5 reb and he shot 59 percent.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Allen Iverson has a greater probability of winning the scoring title than McGrady. I think Baron Davis is the Most Valuable Player so far, but when its all said and done, I believe Allen Iverson will win it.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Baron Davis is all on it


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Allen Iverson is the MVP so far.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

My vote so far goes to B-diddy! (Sorry Future, I like B-diddy)


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

It's as if Iverson read this thread. Some people think B Diddy is MVP? I guess I'll go out and drop 50 points.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Iverson, who else.......


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Davis, with AI a close second.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Iverson, who else.......


Baron Davis, thats who else, although I was extremely impressed with Iverson's 50 point performance.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

1. Iverson
2. Baron
3. Jermaine O'neal

(all in the east)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't think AI will win MVP 'cuz 76ers will probably only end up with a slight above .500 record... It's kinda like T-Mac last yr, he wasn't even much of a MVP contender
Same goes of Davis - if Hornets can't win more than 50, it's hard to pick him as MVP of the league.. plus when Mashburn come back he'll take away some of Baron's production
Jermaine O'Neal has improved, but right now he's known as being a 1-2 punch along w/ Artest
the MVP of the league will be from the West...
KG is my pick for this year, especially if TWolves manage to finish top 4 in the West.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I don't think AI will win MVP 'cuz 76ers will probably only end up with a slight above .500 record... It's kinda like T-Mac last yr, he wasn't even much of a MVP contender
> Same goes of Davis - if Hornets can't win more than 50, it's hard to pick him as MVP of the league.. plus when Mashburn come back he'll take away some of Baron's production
> Jermaine O'Neal has improved, but right now he's known as being a 1-2 punch along w/ Artest
> ...


Here's a point that some might make; is KG's supporting cast too good for him to be MVP, like Shaq and Kobe?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Sixers have been playing without Glenn Robinson or Derrick Coleman, perhaps when these two return the Sixers will win more.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i got to go with b . diddy for know but when mash comes back i think AI will have a good shot at winning MVP.


----------

